# How long does a double 720 round take?



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Never shot one before. Not in a tournament setting anyway. If the tournament starts at 10 AM, what time does it usually end?

Double 720 round.

Thanks!


----------



## Tiroarco (Nov 6, 2012)

Count on it ending between 12 and 12:30 depending on equipment failures and arrow make up.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Whoa... that is quick. I thought that'll be a full day event.

Thanks!


----------



## Tiroarco (Nov 6, 2012)

If they register a "double 720" then yes... It's an all day event. Basically they are two separate shoots both consisting of 72 arrows


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

144 arrows in 120 minutes, including a dozen trips up and down the range (possibly 70m), plus scoring time? That sounds like a very tight schedule!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

A single 720 will take about 2 hours. If you sign up for a double 720, you can expect to be shooting till approximately 3pm, taking into account an hour for lunch between rounds and warm up for those who are shooting a single 720 in the afternoon.


----------



## Tiroarco (Nov 6, 2012)

Z3R0 said:


> 144 arrows in 120 minutes, including a dozen trips up and down the range (possibly 70m), plus scoring time? That sounds like a very tight schedule!
> 
> l
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


 A 720 is only 72 arrows and it will take between two and 2 1/2 hours. A double 720 would be 144 arrows and yes it would take better part of the afternoon


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

mgnasi said:


> A 720 is only 72 arrows and it will take between two and 2 1/2 hours. A double 720 would be 144 arrows and yes it would take better part of the afternoon


Yes, and the topic title asks about a double 720 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

just shot one today a Caledon, 10 am start(practise for 9-10) finished at 3pm with 50 minute lunch and 10 minute break after 36 arrows


----------

